# Spout for Water Tank



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

I am in the process of building a 1:20 Water Tank, and am in need of a water spout. Have had the HP spout on order since December but they are having vendor supply issues. Doesn't look like one will be delivered any time soon (or at all). Any ideas for another supplier or way to scratchbuild one? 

Thanks


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.ozarkminiatures.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=806 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Made mine out of styrene tube. Just a pipe with a miter cut in it.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I made mine out of clay and fired it, if you have access to a kiln/artist/art teacher. Jerry


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

... or some oven bake clay


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the HP spout in stock. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I used a 1/2 inch diameter copper tube and a 45 degree fitting from the hardware store. The copper weathers to a nice color.


----------



## CHscenic (Jan 2, 2008)

I made mine from a 1"x1"x5" piece if cedar. Put a screw in one end and cut the head off. Mounted the piece in my electric drill and the held the drill over my belt sander. Had a tapered spout in a short time. Finally cut the end off in 3 parts at a 22 degree angle. Look great. Dave Cozzens 

http://cozzman.org/gallery/Water-Tower/cranberr


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

This one is from copper tubing (the flexible kind). I flared out the tank end by forcing it on a round spike. 










-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I *like* that one!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Brian, 
What diameter of tubing did you start out with?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rkapuaala on 06/20/2008 8:44 AM
Brian, 
What diameter of tubing did you start out with?




Its 1/4" ID copper tubing (about 3/8" OD). Pipe is measured OD and tubing is measured ID if I remember correctly. That size worked out to about 9" OD in 1:24 scale which seemed about right. 

-Brian


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## mopac (Jan 2, 2008)

Might give Joe Metzger a try who is now building 120.3 tanks. His is very prototypical and cast resin. Looks very fine. Metzer Creative Wood Werks. Steve


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I just last night read in an old back issue of NG&SL Gazette a how to: Briefly, if you want to fab it up out of brass, cut a piece of paper for a pattern. It should be a trapezoid so you get the taper. Play with the paper cutouts until you get what you want. Then you use it for a pattern to cut the brass and roll it up and butt solder it. 

For my part, the suggestion on the 1/4" copper tubing is the way to go. 

Les W.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

I used copper pipe fittings and a piece of sheet brass to make the transition - have a look at the photos at: 

Water Tower 

It worked out well and has weathered nicely. 

dave


----------

